# Rapido warranty - damp



## carol

Can anyone who knows, please let me know if the Rapido warranty that applies for the damp - has to have a full habitation check - as opposed to a damp test.

Seems a bit much to insist on.

Carol


----------



## Jean-Luc

Hi Carol
My 2005 964F required an annual damp test report to maintain the water ingress warrantee, for three years after delivery. 
This involved inspecting, the exterior (visual) and the interior (visual & damp meter). Following the inspection a declaration of water-tightness card was filled out and stamped by the dealer, this was then posted, by the owner (me) to Rapido in France to be recorded.
The cost was in the region of £130 ( Brownhills) and did not include a habitation check/service

Colin


----------



## 2escapees

In France the dealer who you bought it from does the annual inspection for FREE!


----------



## Jean-Luc

jeees, is there any end to the rip off in these islands, got four latte coffees on the Algarve last November for €2.


----------



## 120445

Just coming up to the second year for my Rapido and Brownhills Swindon are insisting that I have to have a full habitation check at a cost of £314 (although they promised that they would do something on the price when I booked it in). A little over the top I feel considering I just need a water tightness test...

Steve


----------



## Jean-Luc

Steve, got my last one done in Swindon 06/07/2007 Invoice No.450003661, Discription - carry out damp test, Price £70 plus VAT
Sh*t just noticed on my 2006 invoice (Newark) the invoice says Qty 2 @ £55, £110 plus VAT, must have been asleep that day


----------



## carol

Thanks guys - I am sure it is only the dampness that the warranty refers to - and it is yet another way of getting more money from us - but Highbridge said £125 + VAT for a habitation check - which is not what I want...

On top of that they couldn't do it in any case until end May/June and whereas with the Hymer warranty you had 6 months either side of its due annual date, Rapido only give 30 days, so we would be out of warranty time anyway.

So why can't I just take it and have a damp test done... I think I might try to contact Rapido in France and ask...if they understand my English...

Carol


----------



## Jean-Luc

Hi Carol, just sent you a PM with a contact in Mayenne

Regards
Colin


----------



## 120445

Despite my warranty paperwork clearly stating 'watertightness check', as others have found most Rapido dealers (Brownhills, Highbridge etc) insist that a full habitation check is required at significant cost. I have this week received confirmation in writing from Rapido in France that only a watertightness check is required for warranty purposes. With reference the specified timeframe in which this check must be done, I would double check your paperwork if you have it to hand. My warranty card says that I have a 3 month window; the 1st check must be done between month 12 and month 15 after delivery and the 2nd between month 24 and 27. Hope that helps.


----------



## carol

Steve could you send me a copy of the confirmation you have received. Send to carol at carolweaver.co.uk - thank you in advance.

We are booked in for next week sometime and I will take it with me if I can have a copy, as I argued this point.

Incidentally whilst at Chelston about 10 days ago, Norman there had booked us in for service and habitation check, when I told him I had to get it done by a Rapido dealer, he told me I was wrong.... but I had already booked it with Highbridge.

I must admit if it did ever need anything doing within the warranty period, I bet there would be problems, yes, in law we can I am sure get it done anywhere through a recognised dealer say of Hymer, Burstner etc., but I bet they wouldn't pay up..... I can't afford to be a test case.

But if I can just have a water tightness test, then that is all I shall have done....

Carol


----------



## 120445

That was a quick reply carol!
I'll dig the email out and send it to you. As you thought, the damp check MUST be done by a Rapido dealer, this is stated in the warranty T&Cs. Also the dealer we bought from a couple of months back checked this with Rapido as we obviously had a full habitation check done pre-delivery (MH was 9 months old), but due to the dealer not being a Rapido dealer, the check doesn't count for the warranty. 
This issue of Rapido dealers insisting a hab check is needed is one of many bugbears I have, in particular with Brownhills and the ludicrous system they use for warranty work. Despite being a BH's vehicle originally and living less than half hour from BH Swindon, I will not give any business to them in the future, warranty work or otherwise.


----------



## carol

Well we made things even more difficult for ourselves, bought a French motorhome new from a German dealer....

Highbridge will do the habitation work for us, that wasn't the issue I had, it is that I only want a water ingress done and not a full habitation check, but they insist it has to be.

So your email will hopefully be helpful

Carol


----------



## Cherekee

Hi Carol,

I am going up to Highbridge in a few days time for my first warranty check and to get a couple of things done. I will get my Rapido water check done but have told them I do not want a habitation check carried out (I am quite capable and happy to do that myself) but they tell me it must be done. What happened with your service and can you let me have a copy of the Rapido letter please.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## 120445

This is what I received for Rapido.

Dear Mr Galley,

to extend the Rapido warranty we want the Rapido dealer to carry out an
annual water tightness check which includes a control of the equipment like
fridge. But no we do not requre a full habitation check.

Best regards,

Virginie BESNIER
After-Sales Export Department

Steve


----------



## Cherekee

Regarding the above. Highbridge say that a full habitation check is done for £145.00. I have had a reply from a Rapido Agent in Cherbourg who can do just the Rapido check for Euro 60 (£54.00). That seems like a better deal to me. Will get it done in a few weeks time there.

Alan


----------



## Cherekee

Hi fellow Rapido owners,

Further to the above posts. Due to having to travel to the UK on family business I elected to have the first year Rapido Water Ingress check carried out at Highbridge Caravans Somerset. They more or less insisted on me having to have a full habitation check done. So off we went and had it done along with a couple of small rectification jobs carried out. They charged me £143.75 for the check. During the first week we noticed a brown stain appear from the front Heki light over the bed but dismissed it as condensation. We were in the UK for 3 weeks and on the last day we had to drive through some heavy rain back to Weymouth. When we put the bed down the curtain was wet and stained. When we got back to Guernsey I removed the covers and found it covered in dirty stained water. I contacted Highbridge and they sent me over a couple of rolls of mastic sealer. I removed the Heki and found all was well with that seal but the real culprit was the gasket on the aerial.I resealed with silicon and refitted the Heki. I sent an email of complaint to Highbridge along with a request for my money back. They replied with an apology and tell me the chq is in the post. Suggest you all check your roof aerial's.There is more but I will not labour the point.

Cheers

Alan


----------

